# Green Anole...after the rain



## EricD (Jul 29, 2009)

After the rain out came this cool looking guy!!
Macro Lens : Nikkor 100MM, F2.8, ED, IF, VR


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 29, 2009)

These are great!  Good composition, color and focus. I love them!


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful photos and colors.


----------



## rub (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome color!


----------



## ocular (Jul 31, 2009)

In the 2nd picture the blur is making me feel ill (sorry) I think  you could lower the saturation in the background colors to make the lizzard "pop'.


----------



## icassell (Jul 31, 2009)

#1 is my fav as the entire face of the anole is in focus (you lose his nose in #2)


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahhh, total peek a boo.  Very cute.  I actually like number 1 because 2 has the fuzzy top edge to him.  But remember, I'm a sharp lover for the most part.


----------

